# Anyone familiar with Bonanza Lines?



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

I just acquired a Bonanza bred 2 yr old filly. I am not familiar with her bloodlines and would like any insight on trainability etc... So far she is extremly well mannered and quiet. At 20 months old she is 14.3 hhs.

I plan on showing her in WP, Trail, western horsemanship etc...

She is a registered breeding stock Paint - Fancy Lady Be Me

by Fancy Be Me (APHA)
Mr Fancy Bonanza (Mr Supreme Bonanza x A Real Lover)
Deposit the Check (King Mac The Knife x Poco Lena Squaw)

out of Josie Bonanza (APHA)
Luckys Kar Bar (Lucky Sonny Dee x Impressed Star Bar)
Bonanza Barflower (Mr Golden Bonanza x Scootin Petals)

Any insight would be great! Thank you!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My DJ was out of the Bonanza lines - registered name was "DJ's Little Bonanza Man." He was a real sweetheart - very laid back and anyone could ride him. He would stand forever while my disabled hubby tried and tried and tried to mount him, no matter how much he got kicked (accidentally) and yanked on. We sometimes called him "Eyore" because he would act so put upon, like he was saying "go ahead, everyone else does." He was unbelievably kind and gentle for a six year old.

We sure miss him.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

My gelding in my avatar is by R Big Time Fancy who is by Mr. Fancy Bonanza. I find that his personality is great but can get a little hyper.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Mr Fancy Bonanza is a great sire of some wonderful western pleasure horses with very smooth gaits. He seemed to pass that on to most of his babies. Looks like yours also has some Impressive far back too along with some cowy lines. 

I guess confirmation pics would be the best way to tell more what your horse would be suited for than just bloodlines.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

My QH mare is Bonanza Bred on her top side/sire pedigree. She goes back to Bonanza Can by Brother Can and further back to Coys Bonanza. She goes back to Leo, Go Man Go and Three Bars-TB on the bottom side/dam. She is great on the ground and has alot of common sense about her, but she can be flighty, pushy and full of herself. Which I a tributed mainly to her bottom side pedigree. I've always liked the Bonanza Bloodline.


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

I just had the farrier out to trim. She had been trimmed but not correctly, but no harm done. Once I find my camera I will take some confirmation pics.


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

I finally got those pictures taken. She will be 2 in June.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Brookside Stables, your filly is so very cute and a real looker already!! Coys Bonanza was the founding sire of the Bonanza bloodlines. As I recall he was a Halter Horse, could be wrong there, though. Every Bonanza bred horse I've seen have been very good looking and well built.


----------



## mjr7205 (May 23, 2011)

i had the priviledge of getting to work with big daddy bonanza, big guy bonanza, boogie bonanza, achy breaky bonanza, kt blue chip bonanza, and others. they r a wonderful breed to be around!! they have done many of things, in halter, and different riding events. big guy was also known for throwing a lot of color on his foals, which we called crop outs or known as a paint. i really miss the days of being around all of them!! they always had the best temperments.


----------



## CFLynn (Jun 15, 2011)

*Love the bloodlines*

I bought a beautiful buckskin splash mare last year with Mr. Golden Bonanza her sire. She is incredibly calm. I just sold her foal from last summer. The gal who bought the foal wasn't interested in young horses but when I told her she had Bonanza bloodlines she was quick to buy her. When the farrier came out to trim her for the first time he commented on how docile and sweet she was.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just have to add that my Coys Bonanza bred mare is my forever "heart" horse. We became each a team when she was an 8 year old and she is now 24 years old. Her bottom side pedigree is just as special as her top side pedigree.


----------



## mrfancy12 (Jan 8, 2012)

i just recently bought a gelding who has the bonanza bloodlines his dad is fancy be me by mr fancy bonanze deposit the check &;; his mom is Zippen Hot Time. his reg name is Be A Fancy Loper am wondering what kind of horse he's gonna be too start &;; what hes gonna excel best in.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Coys Bonanza was a halter horse, but this was in a time when halter horses were actually rideable..I think several f his foals even made it to the track. Sheas Rodeo Bonanza Quarter Horse
Here is my mare's pedigree. She is 21 and is in better shape than most 12 year olds! She was a header, Reiner, barrel racer, hunter jumper you name it, this mare has done it!! Super level headed, everyone comments on how kind of a soul she is...and I am mighty proud of her as my drill horse, she does the crack-the-whip better than any other horse okay, I gotta stop bragging!! Lol

I love you filly, very cute and looks like she'll be a real looker!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DMoon (Oct 15, 2014)

one of the great sons of Jaguar - Coy's Bonanza still holds a lot of value today

Coys Bonanza *- AAA -* Race, 1 win, 3 seconds, 2 thirds $288., from 16 starts. 7 Racing Points.

AQHA Champion, Rom Arena, AQHA Superior Halter Horse. 1963 High Point Halter Stallion.

*Sire of:* 
A leading Sire of AQHA Champions -(26), Former Leading Sire of Rom Arena Horses- (57).

ROM Race, AQHA Champions, ROM Arena, AQHA Superior Halter, AQHA Superior Western Pleasure, AQHA High Point Horses, AQHA Superior Hunter Under Saddle & Superior Steer Roping.

------------------------------------------------

To follow in his footsteps, his son *BEAU BONANZA* a 1969 Sorrel stallion out of the mare Dawson Beauty (George Paul x EZ Dawson by Wimpy II).
AQHA Champion, AQHA Superior Halter, ROM Arena, 1971 High Point Halter Stallion.

*Sire Of:* 
AQHA World Champions, AQHA High Point Halter, AQHA Champions, AQHA Superior Trail Horse, AQHA Superior Calf Roping, AQHA Superior Steer Roping, AQHA Superior Western Pleasure, AQHA Superior Halter Horses, ROM Arena (Open & Amateur)

------------------------------------------------------------

And Another well known son* MAJOR BONANZA* 1972 Chestnut Stallion out of the mare Mananas Rosa (Majors Manana x Molly Anne by Cuellar)

AQHA Superior Halter, AQHA Superior Performance,
AQHA High Point Performance Horse,
AQHA Reserve High Point Performance Horse,
AQHA Champion, ROM Performance, NCHA money-earner.

*Sire of:*
AQHA World Champion, AQHA Reserve World Champion, AQHA Superior Halter, 
AQHA Superior Performance, AQHA Champion, ROM Halter, ROM Performance,
NRHA Money-earners, Working Cow Horse Money-earners, NSBA Money-earners, 
NRCHA Money-earners


Outstanding Offspring Include:
Boots Valentine, World Champion Sr. RN, Sr. & Y WCH
Champagne Major, LTE WCH-$2,312.94
Doc Bolena, $8,432.32-CUT
Major Challenge, LTE WCH-$2,057.61
Major In Command, $16,864.19-CUT
Major Investment, World Champion Jr CUT, Res. Jr RN
Major Silver Miss, 854 Pts;, World Champion Jr. WR; AQHYA World Champion WR
Majors Cutter, $9,197.02-CUT
Maverick Major, LTE WCH-$2,193.05
Ms Bonanza Anna, LTE WCH-$2,222.39
Requested Major, 693 Pts.;, 3x World Champion AMT WR
Sgt Pepper, '98 World Champion AMT TR, '98 World Champion Sr. TR
The Major Leaguer, '82 World Champion O JR. CUT, '81 3rd NRCHA World Champ Snfl Bit Futurity


Not to forget, Coy's Bonanaza's Sire:

*Jaguar* 1952 Bay Stallion by Custus Rastus TB (Requested x Slim Rosie)
and out of the mare Mame Taylor (Jack Dempsey x Red Cloud by Tex) Mame Taylor also produced *Hard Twist*, ROM Race SI-95/AAA -(SW)33-14-7-2, $6,319. And *Ricky Taylor* ROM Race SI-95/AAA/
(SP)15-5-4-3, $5,437 Set NTR STK 350 18.500, AQHA Show H-15/P-0
AQHA Champion-Open. *Bob Kano* AQHA Race SI-75/A/ROM
$241
*Jaguar* - AAA - Rom Race, 32 racing pts, $6,701. Stakes Placed; 2nd PCQHRA Derby, 3rd RMQHA Stallion Stakes.
AQHA Champion.

*Sire Of:* ROM race horses -(48), AQHA High Point Halter, AQHA Champions -(12), AQHA Superior Halter Horses (5), AQHA Superior Western Pleasure Horses (5), AQHA Superior Hunter Under Saddle, ROM Arena horses and Amateur ROM Arena

*Note** Coy's Bonanza has a full blood brother named Jaguar's Bonanza an AQHA Champion, AQHA Superior Halter Horse and ROM Arena.




I know this is an old thread but people do still read them - like me lol. Anyway, hope this helped with the Info Req for the bonanza line.
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/mananas+rosa


----------

